# US citizen wanting to move to New Zealand



## tucker0104 (Jul 4, 2013)

I was wondering if there were many jobs available in the chemical field or petroleum field in New Zealand? I am a current operator at a nuclear power plant but have experiences in those fields. All the jobs I have seen say that I have to already be a resident. Does anyone recommend a site to look at for jobs in the operations or engineering fields?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

tucker0104 said:


> I was wondering if there were many jobs available in the chemical field or petroleum field in New Zealand? I am a current operator at a nuclear power plant but have experiences in those fields. All the jobs I have seen say that I have to already be a resident. Does anyone recommend a site to look at for jobs in the operations or engineering fields?


There should be jobs available in the petroleum field or should I say the NZ oil industry that is situated in the Taranaki region of the North Island. There is also a large fuel storage facility at Mount Maunganui and I know the company there has just been approved for an additional 10 million litres.
Unsure about chemical works and you'll be stuffed for a job in the nuclear industry here as there isn't one!

Try www.seek.co.nz or nz.indeed.com
www.trademe.co.nz also has jobs

Yes lots of employers want people who are Residents, but don't be put off. Apply anyway as you've nothing to lose and if you are the perfect candidate and they are struggling to find the skills in NZ they will definitely take you into consideration.
The sentence in these job ads that states a person should be a Resident is a standard one liner so don't pay too much attention to it. 

Also try my contact at Rob Law Max Recruitment. Have a look at their website and get in touch with a guy called Daniel (Danny) Hopkins who specialises in the engineering industry. 
There's jobs on their site also.
http://www.roblawmax.co.nz/?gclid=CLTVwLnNlrgCFYdepgodzgwAfg

Good luck


----------



## tucker0104 (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks for the help, escapedtonz


----------



## TML (Feb 4, 2010)

Hubby is an operator as well. 
I've been in contact with a few HR personnel at Refining NZ (ruakaka NZ) they have such a low turnover rate that I've only seen them hire Ops once since following them. 
They had openings about 2 months ago. Roughly 350 applicants and hubby wasn't accepted. Low blow considering he was well qualified for the position. They aren't like America where preference is given to servicemen and women. 
HR said he wasn't accepted because and I quote "you don't spend your free time fixing cars etc."
So make sure to add something equally stupid if ever you apply.... 

Ops there make roughly 120k on average which is good $. Probably less than what you make here in the states but upper end in NZ. 
Dow Aggrosciences is in New Plymouth- again rarely hire ops tho. (Know the PL there)
Check out ABB and origin. 

Heading to AU would yield loads more results in O&G. 
Hubby was offered a job in WA at 140k but had to turn it down. 
I have a list of NZ and AU websites that I frequent if you want em lemme know.


----------



## tucker0104 (Jul 4, 2013)

I would love to have websites to take a look at. I appreciate the help.


----------



## MarcW (Jul 10, 2013)

Yup, scan the job sites. When I came to NZ from the US, I had two job offers before I even got here. I turned both down. One of them re-wrote the position to fix the reasons I turned it down, and hired me 2 months after I got here. I had no trouble finding a job. If you are actually competent in a skills shortage area, there are plenty of jobs. IT has a large gap at the medium/top of the skills tree. A quick glance at the jobs, and you could probably find something with an electricity generator (or Vector, who manages much of the electricity infrastructure without owning any of it). And yes, the engineers are on the skills shortage list, so apply as the one you have the degree in, when you get well into your application process, start applying to jobs, and likely someone will wait for you.


----------

